# Anavar better to front load or tail end



## Jayjay82 (Jun 6, 2014)

There is so much anavar can do to one with a specific goal you can either front load/kicker or tail end it in a cycle 40-70mgs is perfect to run but is it better to front load it due to the dramatic solid strength gains opposite of water retained strength gains and end up giving you quality muscle gains in the beginning or use it to solidify the gains gotten due to water retained strength in my opinion I like to use anavar as a kicker and help boost gains on whatever type cycle you are on bulking or cutting especially bulking if you run it as a finisher you will get solid muscle gains that are quality but does it really matter when you can really increase gains by using it as a kicker with all the right ancillary drugs I guess each person has there own opinion what is your favorite way to use var to solidify gains or to dramatically increase strength in beginning of a cycle which will lead to max overall better gains and strength what do some of you users think has better results for your general purposes and opinions would love to hear


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 6, 2014)

Ive only used anavar as a kicker running 100mg/day for 6 weeks but running it at the tail end makes sense to me. I have run anadrol at the end of a 20 week  test/deca cycle with the idea that it would spice things up a little bit. Makes a lot of sense to me with a cutting cycle running 6 weeks of anavar at the end.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 6, 2014)

It's mild enough to do both IMO.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 6, 2014)

In my opinion, var is too damn mild to kick anything off.  It could be a decent finisher depending on your goals, but drol/dbol are the kicker of kickers.  But i wouldnt finish with them....that is what TNE is for...

And just to stir the pot....I dont like var for strength!!! Now...come at me bro's!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## don draco (Jun 6, 2014)

If using long esters I like to wait until wk 4-5 to throw in the orals.  I've seen much better results that way.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 6, 2014)

don draco said:


> If using long esters I like to wait until wk 4-5 to throw in the orals.  I've seen much better results that way.



This right here. Why wouldn't u want all the compounds your running to be in full effect at the same time? I've never ran orals but that's the way I would do it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2014)

i like adding var mid cycle..u can run it 2 days before pct starts


----------



## grind4it (Jun 6, 2014)

This

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv



SFGiants said:


> It's mild enough to do both IMO.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 6, 2014)

Var is for women.  I hate var and think it should be stricken from the earth.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 6, 2014)

I am thinking of tailing off with var on my blast currently 400mg/wk test tren mast. should I drop any one compound and add var or just add var to the mix?


----------



## Joliver (Jun 6, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Var is for women.  I hate var and think it should be stricken from the earth.



Something tells me that has just become an inside joke between us......

Great avi by the way.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 6, 2014)

don draco said:


> If using long esters I like to wait until wk 4-5 to throw in the orals.  I've seen much better results that way.





ECKSRATED said:


> This right here. Why wouldn't u want all the compounds your running to be in full effect at the same time? I've never ran orals but that's the way I would do it.



So you guys aren't really using them as a "kicker" to boost your early cycle results before your test (or whatever) kicks in?


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 6, 2014)

joliver said:


> Something tells me that has just become an inside joke between us......
> 
> Great avi by the way.



Yes it has buddy lol.  Not sure how happy I am about it though.

HA I look like a famous PLer no?


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 6, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I am thinking of tailing off with var on my blast currently 400mg/wk test tren mast. should I drop any one compound and add var or just add var to the mix?



I tried running anavar with test/tren/masteron but didn't notice anything. All three of those compounds are so much stronger than anavar it felt pointless


----------



## Get Some (Jun 6, 2014)

Winny/var combo at 50/100 for the last 6 weeks of a cycle will cut you up nice.... var by itself with no other orals is boring, and if you run it too high the indigestion is unbearable


----------



## Joliver (Jun 6, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Yes it has buddy lol.  Not sure how happy I am about it though.
> 
> HA I look like a famous PLer no?



Give it time....100 years from now, we will laugh about it.

You look vaguely familiar....


----------



## don draco (Jun 6, 2014)

joliver said:


> So you guys aren't really using them as a "kicker" to boost your early cycle results before your test (or whatever) kicks in?



Yes.  I've used orals both ways and I've always seen much better results by incorporating them during wk 4-5.   Especially with var.  I used var to kick a cycle once and the results were so subtle that I almost felt as if it were a waste.   I believe it's much more beneficial to use orals when the other compounds are beginning to 'kick in'.  The synergy between them is much more pronounced that way.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 7, 2014)

I always run it the last 6 weeks of my cycle but it can be used as both.


----------



## Azog (Jun 7, 2014)

Either/both.


----------



## schultz1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I say load up on var and run it for the duration at 40 mg day. Get legit var and its wonderful.


----------

